# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  SE VENDEN PLANTULAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR, LEGACY Y BRIGHTWELL

## hdelfierro

EMPRESA CHILENA CON MAS DE 20 AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIA EN MULTIPLICACION DE PLANTAS FRUTALES OFRECE PLANTULAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO, VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR, LEGACY Y BRIGHTWELL.   
Hugo del Fierro hugo.delfierro.salinas@gmail.comTemas similares: Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro SE VENDEN PLANTAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR Y LEGACY SE VENDEN 50 ML TON DE YUCA Caracteristicas de la cebolla roja red star f1 para exportacion Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

----------


## Jonathan Vidal

Buenos días, algún número de contacto para mayor información. 
Gracias.

----------


## Organics Andina

Buenas tardes, quisiera más información de la empresa, está en Perú ? Número de celular para contactar. 
Quedo atento a su respuesta. 
Atte, 
Fabio Pérez Guevara

----------

